# Motor for a small lathe



## Rannygazoo (11 Aug 2009)

Hi all

I've just been given a Picador Pup, complete except that I've got to find a motor & fabricate a motor mount. Anyone any experience with suitable motors for these little chaps? I'd guess I'm going to be looking for maybe a half to a third horsepower and maybe 2000 - 3000 rpm? The lathe came with a 3-groove drive pulley & belt, so at least the output shaft diameter's decided for me! Any recommendations for a suitable motor or a source of supply, preferably in the UK Midlands, much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chrisp (11 Aug 2009)

Hi Graham,

I was in Machine Mart the other day and they had a wall of motors of all sizes/power, they seem to be everywhere in the UK and the guys in our local one are happy to advise, worth a look online to check prices etc.
Regards Chris.


----------



## big soft moose (11 Aug 2009)

axminster sell motors too


----------



## Rannygazoo (11 Aug 2009)

Thanks both - there's a Machine Mart 10 mins away; don't know why I didn't think of them myself!!


----------



## paulm (12 Aug 2009)

There's one or more threads on the forum about this if you search, but try Goldcrest Technologies on ebay, good selection, good prices and very helpful with any questions and working out what you need.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Tony Spear (13 Aug 2009)

Graham,

Just spotted this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MYFORD-ML8-WOOD-L ... 286.c0.m14


----------



## Rannygazoo (13 Aug 2009)

Thanks Tony - that could just do the job!


----------



## Rannygazoo (13 Aug 2009)

Many thanks to all who have offered help & advice. I decided not go for the Myford motor for 2 reasons - one, I'm not sure that 0.75 HP isn't rather a lot of power for a mini-lathe and two, digging about in the bag of bits that came with the lathe I found a selection of parts marked "Picador Motor Rail", which seem to make up into an adjustable motor mount, so I shall ferret about a bit and see what I can find that will fit the bill. I know people have powered these lathes with old washing machine motors and lord knows what else. I'm not in a huge rush to get it up & running - it's my 5th lathe (I have a Record/Coronet No 1, an Arundel K-type, a small Rexon high-speed lathe and a Unimat metal-turning lathe) so I'm not actually depending on it!


----------

